
Show HN: Solving my problem of losing track of job applications - michaelmesserli
https://jobhuntbuddy.co
======
pearjuice
I'm just wondering, did you do any market research? Are there actually people
looking for this kind of service? It looks great and seems to have quite some
features but people who are hunting for jobs don't seem to be the kind of
demographic/proces who would pay for a service to aid their hunting process.
It's mostly fire CV and forget. If they are without a job, why would they pay
for something which has no direct benefit to them? Even if they do need it and
pay for it, churn rate will be very high. Per user, even if they're looking
for a job for 2 months, after that, why wouldn't they cancel?

------
michaelmesserli
I wanted to build something that kept all the details of a specific job
application in one place, while giving me an overview of the status of all my
applications.

I found Trello to be a nightmare to organize and structure with lots of data.
Spreadsheets were too messy for me.

The best solution I found was creating a note (using Evernote or Bear) for
each job application.

I’d paste question/answers to the online questionnaire lots of companies have
you fill out so I can A) reference the questions in the interview or cover
letter, and B) have some snippets to reuse in other applications. I’d add all
relevant links, if I knew someone at the company, etc. This was great for
keeping info in one place but didn’t give me the overview of all applications
I needed.

------
Namari
It looks really cool but honestly I wouldn't want to pay for something like
that, especially you have to feed the data yourself so you might as well use a
spreadsheet and keep your data private.

